# Cold problems,



## awesomei (Feb 19, 2021)

As many of you probably know we have had tremendous cold coupled with massive power outages. I went without any power for over 83 hours! Thank God I purchased a generator for my greenhouse. But, They run on gasoline. Early Tuesday morning, 5 or 6 it ran out of gas. When I awoke my greenhouse was 38. Now, I am seeing browning on some of my phrags.. Any suggestions on what I should do for this browning?????


----------



## Tom-DE (Feb 19, 2021)

If it was just 38F, not much lower before that, I don't think you will have a bigger problem. I would not do anything now unless the plants/the browning parts get worse like having a bacterial infection or rotting. Make sure the plants are dry before nightfall.


----------



## Ray (Feb 19, 2021)

There is nothing you can do once damage has occurred.

I have been known to drag my gas grill into the greenhouse to provide _some_ heat.


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 19, 2021)

where are you? (out of interest)


----------



## awesomei (Feb 20, 2021)

Ozpaph said:


> where are you? (out of interest)


Dallas TX area


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 20, 2021)

we have seen the news footage in Australia - amazing. Stay warm and watch out for the carbon monoxide!


----------



## abax (Feb 20, 2021)

My gh temp. dropped to 40F for just a few hours due to a faulty generator (curse all of them!) and I've seen no damage
at all...so far. Monday was our coldest temps. and power outage. Good luck.


----------

